# If you were stranded....



## tonic (May 2, 2004)

Well....

If you were stranded on a deserted Island which one Fantasy book would you bring with you.


----------



## dwndrgn (May 2, 2004)

The one with the most words  

I could probably read both LOTR and Battlefield Earth over and over (what do you mean probably??  You already have silly!)


----------



## Myla Starchild (May 2, 2004)

Ooh, now that's a hard one  

Probably the Belgariad/Mallorean - 10 books that could count as one, or is that cheating?

Or I'd take War Tiger, my fantasy novel in the writing, because I'd go mad if I couldn't write it any more  I'm obsessed...


----------



## polymorphikos (May 2, 2004)

Any fantasy book involving the arts of boat-building and spear-fishing.
Actually, probably "The Wind In the Willows". The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn gets me every time.


----------



## Elohim is plural (May 2, 2004)

hagakuri...more of a samurai thing though

or the cambridge dictionary of english...i can already spear fish
EIP


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 2, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> The one with the most words


 Heh, good answer! 

 As for myself - would have to be either the Hobbit - which I enjoyed most of Tolkien - or else Lord of the Rings - just so I could while away my days on the island looking for inconsistencies and contradictions in the plot and background research, then write a long indulgent paper on the matter if I could.


----------



## erickad71 (May 2, 2004)

I don't think I could pick just one.  
Why are you tormenting me?!


----------



## angrybuddhist (May 8, 2004)

That's a tough one.  It would be a toss-up between Lilith or Phantastes (both by George MacDonald) or A Voyage to Arcturus by David Lindsay.  I'm much more into Sci-Fi than fantasy.


----------



## Esioul (May 8, 2004)

Battlefield Earth? I saw a film of that, I think, and didn't like it very much.


It it was for amusement, I'd take C J Cherryh's Fortress series. I'm going to count it as one. If non-fantasy counts, Catch 22 or maybe Wuthering Heights.

If I end up on the desert island within the next couple of months, it will have to be Virgil and Ant&Cleo because I have to revise. 

However, if I am going to survive the desert Island it would have to be either Swiss Family Robinson or Robinson Cruesoe.


----------



## The Master™ (May 8, 2004)

Gotta be my the only book I love to read:

*Magician by Raymond E Feist...*


----------



## Esioul (May 8, 2004)

Hmmm- never read it. What's it like?


----------



## dwndrgn (May 8, 2004)

Esioul said:
			
		

> Battlefield Earth? I saw a film of that, I think, and didn't like it very much.


Yep.  The movie was crap.  However, if you enjoy a good space opera - where the good guys triumph over seemingly insurmountable odds, this is the book.


----------



## dwndrgn (May 8, 2004)

Esioul said:
			
		

> Hmmm- never read it. What's it like?


Magician is a very good fantasy (the beginning of a nicely done, eclectic series) that's got all the great elements - honor, duty, magic, tragedy, blah, blah, blah, you know what I mean.  Very well-written and smoothly read.


----------



## Vodstok (May 8, 2004)

a ketchup packet. Those things keep my brain incredibly focused when i'm eating......

or a complete collection of R.A. Salvatore's Dark elf books. Homeland if i have to pick just one.


----------



## The Master™ (May 9, 2004)

Esioul said:
			
		

> Hmmm- never read it. What's it like?


It is a well written yarn... Lots of action, that keeps you wanting to read it...

Starts off with a small boy called Pug, an human orphan; in Crydee, a backwater little province and his adventures through years of growing up!!!

There are, as has already been mentioned; honour, magic, love, hate, battles, fear... There are humans, elves, dwarves, trolls, dragons, magicians of great power, gods, aliens worlds!!!

If it is your type of book, you'll soon find that you want to read the next book in the series, then the next, and so on!!! I have read every book he has written, so far, and have enjoyed every single one!!!


----------



## polymorphikos (May 10, 2004)

I loved the Serpent war Saga, but the best books he wrote were the Empire series (Daughter, Servant, Mistress). Especially if you've read Magician, then read the scene where they're at the arena when Pug goes apocolyptic. So much political intrigue it'll melt your eyeballs.


----------



## Genus (May 10, 2004)

I think Magician would be high on my list too. That book changed my life with the separation of lesser and greater magic (I always knew I was special, lol).

Otherwise I think something by Alistair Reynolds, or The Dragonlance Trilogy. I know unoriginal, but it would keep me happy.

Go on, admit it, you cried when Flint copped it too...


----------



## angrybuddhist (May 11, 2004)

Actually, I just thought of another Fantasy series I would have to consider bringing.  The Compleat Enchanter series by L. Sprague de Camp and Fletcher Pratt.  They are hilarious masterpieces of Fantasy.  Anyone here familiar with them?


----------



## Yvienn (May 11, 2004)

Not me. I won't be original saying that the book I would take is LOTR... Or perhaps History of the Middle Earth, if it counts for one =). It surely has a lot of words. Taking cambrigde dictionary of english is quite a good idea, but on a deserted isle you wouldn't have much occasion to talk to abybody...

Taking Robinson Crusoe wouldn't ba bad idea, thought better idea would be to take a book like "Do it yourself".


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 11, 2004)

Hi Yvien, and welcome to the chronicles-network.


----------



## Yvienn (May 11, 2004)

Ah yea, I forgot to say hello to everybody. So I am saying now: hello everybody! But let's not make off-topic in such an interesting topic...


----------



## BlueSkelton (Jun 11, 2004)

If i was stranded and could have only one fantasy novel 
it would have to be the bible. Cause its so biiiiiig!


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 11, 2004)

angrybuddhist said:
			
		

> Actually, I just thought of another Fantasy series I would have to consider bringing. The Compleat Enchanter series by L. Sprague de Camp and Fletcher Pratt. They are hilarious masterpieces of Fantasy. Anyone here familiar with them?


Yes, I discovered the book the Complete Compleat Enchanter which is a compilation of either parts of the series or the whole thing (not sure it was a while ago).  I recall enjoying it but you don't see it too often as it is an older work - not the kind to find lying on the shelves at the local book shop.  Come to think of it I can't remember much about it except that I enjoyed it.  Hmm, maybe while I'm searching the stores for I Am Legend I can find something from this series.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Ivo (Jun 11, 2004)

The Foundation Trilogy.  I have a copy that combines the first three novels, that would suffice.


----------



## nemogbr (Jun 11, 2004)

Elohim is plural said:
			
		

> hagakuri...more of a samurai thing though
> 
> or the cambridge dictionary of english...i can already spear fish
> EIP


Just read up on hagakuri in Amazon and it sounds interesting. THanks for the tip..

Lord of the Rings would be a good choice and someone informed us that Alexander the Great kept a copy of the Iliad during his conquests, so another good suggestion.


----------



## BlueSkelton (Jun 18, 2004)

I have discovered that the way of the Samurai is death.

-Yamamoto Tsunemoto _The Hagakure_[


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 11, 2017)

*The Once and Future King *by T H White.


----------



## Danny Creasy (Nov 24, 2017)

The Moleskin Journal in which I started Book Three and some pencils; maybe I could finish the damn thing.


----------



## AlexH (Dec 9, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> *The Once and Future King *by T H White.


This is exactly what I thought. I'd probably work at editing out the long descriptive bits that didn't seem to serve any purpose.

Either that, or a huge fantasy short story anthology.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 10, 2017)

"Gargantua & Pantagruel" by Rabelais, in the translation by Sir Thomas Urquhart.


----------

